# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  فـي مايـبـدو بــدأت الحرب على المـعـلم غـارزيـتـو

## moamen

*إعلام الهـلال أحس بخطورة المدرب الشاطر غارزيتو من خلال اسلوب المريخ المفرح للجميع

مع التنظيم الانسجام الانضباط والقوة فى الاداء بسبب شخصية وخبرة المدرب


اعلامهم بدأ فى الحفر وفى الضرب

اشاعة الضباط واستقالات المجلس
مع انه الاجواء أكثر استقرار وهناك كمية من التفاؤل بالكاس الجوى الجديد

اعلام الهلال يطلق اشاعة عودة تراورى وإدارة واعلام المريخ والمنتديات يشتغلوا تدوير فى الموضوع .
والمفترض أننا تتعامل بإحترافية مع الموضوع والادارة تضع  الخيار الاول لغارزيتو بدون أن تصرح بعودة  المستهتر أو تنفي ذلك 



اعلام الهلال يفتحوا باب الترشيحات والتسجيلات بـ اسماء رنانة  
ومفترض نضع الثقة فى نجوم الفرقة الحالية وهم يشاركون فى بطولة قارية مهمة




نقطة مهمة :
الموقع الرسمى للنادى  مفترض يكون له دور فى حسم هذه الفوضى ويخطر الاجهزة الفنية واللاعبين انه المسئول عن مثل هذه الاخبــــــــــار ( يوجد قرار سابق بهذا الشأن ) ولا تصريح لمدرب أو إدارى أولاعب إلا للموقع الرسمى ويمكن لبقية القنوات الاعلامية أن تتناول كل مايطرح من خلاله .
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كلام سليم،،،
هذا اسلوبهم،،،
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

كلام سليم،،،
هذا اسلوبهم،،،






يديك العافية ياحبيب ومشكور على المرور

ويجب تفويت الفرصة عليهم حتى وإن لم نحقق شئ هذا العام يجب ان نتمسك بغارزيتو 
ولو طالب بعدم دخول تراورى استاد المريخ  نقول له حاضر ( إنت تأمر يا معلم  ) 
بس لازم تجدد  عقدك معانا 5 سنوات لى قدام 


مستقبل المريخ محتاج لمجهودات المعلم غارزيتو 
ويجب استدعاء بعض المدربين المخلصين من ابناء المريخ وذلك للاستفادة من اسلوب هذا الداهية فى قيادة المريخ اذا دعت الحاجة .
 لكن ( ابعدونا من مازدا ) مايقرب من غارزيتو . ( نصيحة ) واسمعوها منى .



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو يا حبيب سيبقى بإذن الله 
بأمر الجمهور يبقى غارزيتو ليرمم الفريق ويعيد اليه بريقه
لن نساوم في مسألة بقاء غارزيتو وعلي المجلس أن يعطيه الضمانات
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*كلام سليم يجب ان لا ننساق وراء اي اشاعات وان نركز مع فريقنا

غارزيتو باقي بامر الجماهير كما قال منعم
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*لا تلتفتوا لمثل هذه التفاهات ذلك ما ينشده اصحاب الأقلام المدفوعة الأجر
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

غارزيتو يا حبيب سيبقى بإذن الله 
بأمر الجمهور يبقى غارزيتو ليرمم الفريق ويعيد اليه بريقه
لن نساوم في مسألة بقاء غارزيتو وعلي المجلس أن يعطيه الضمانات




نتمنى أن يستمر المعلم غارزيتو مع الفريق ولفترة طويلة من السنين بإذن الله

تسلم منعم ياحبيب على المرور
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

كلام سليم يجب ان لا ننساق وراء اي اشاعات وان نركز مع فريقنا

غارزيتو باقي بامر الجماهير كما قال منعم




تسلم ود الرياض يا حبيب
صراحة الفريق مطمئن برغم النقص فى بعض الخانات وفى آداء بعض العناصر


والجميل فى المعلم غارزيتو أن لايسعى للمبررات والتبريرات 
ويتحدث وكله طموح عن القادم وهو واثق من الوصول 

وبإذن الله يحقق المراد ويكيد الصفراب 



وربما ايضا  هى رسالة اراد توصيلها للاعبين 
و كانت بمثابة دافع وزيادة فى الثقة جادت بهذا الآداء الجميل والمقنع لكل الصفوة

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*المشكلة إعلام الهلال بدردق لينا الكورة و نحن بنشوت ضفاري
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kartoub
					


لا تلتفتوا لمثل هذه التفاهات ذلك ما ينشده اصحاب الأقلام المدفوعة الأجر





تسلم kartoub  وهذا ماقصدته من البوست

مشكور على المرور يا حبيب 

*

----------


## UM OMAR

*المريخ كفيل باعدائة الخوف من ابنائة
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

المشكلة إعلام الهلال بدردق لينا الكورة و نحن بنشوت ضفاري




الحوشابى يا حبيب مشكور على المرور الانيق

المشكلة ضفارى وفى الكشافات وترجع مصرجة قوون عكسى

تسلم يا حبوب

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*والله انتي يام عمر بتقولي كلام درر

هذا ما ظللنا نقوله ان الخوق على المريخ من ابناءه
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة UM OMAR
					


المريخ كفيل باعدائة الخوف من ابنائة





فعلا الخوف من مريخاب لايعرفون ماينفع زعيمهم ومايضره

تسلمى أم عمر على المرور
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يكفينا شرهم ويبعد عننا مكائدهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تحية طيبة يا حبيب،
ويبدو اننا كسبنا قلما مثقفا واعيا،
وبالرغم من انك تشارك حديثا فى المنبر،
لكن من خلال هذا البوست واسلوبك وادارتك للمداخلات ازددت فرحا باكتسابنا لعضو انيق،
ونتمنى ان تكون اضافة حقيقية تسهم مع صفوة المنبر فى التالق،،
تحياتى مرة اخرى،
والى الامام يا صفوة،،،
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*أشكرك الحبيب أحمد محمد عوض على هذا الإطراء وأتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم دائما


دمت بكل خير ياراقى
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ربنا يكفينا شرهم ويبعد عننا مكائدهم




اللهم آمين

تسلم مهودا يا حبيب

*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*اذا حقق غازيتو اى نجاح مع المريخ مت بكون موجود حيخطفوه ناس تونس او الاهلى القاهرى تو يعود لمازنبى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

تحية طيبة يا حبيب،
ويبدو اننا كسبنا قلما مثقفا واعيا،
وبالرغم من انك تشارك حديثا فى المنبر،
لكن من خلال هذا البوست واسلوبك وادارتك للمداخلات ازددت فرحا باكتسابنا لعضو انيق،
ونتمنى ان تكون اضافة حقيقية تسهم مع صفوة المنبر فى التالق،،
تحياتى مرة اخرى،
والى الامام يا صفوة،،،



مؤمن عضو قديم من 2009 بس هو بخلان علينا بالمشاركة تحياتي يا حبيب وحقيقة نفتقدك فانت من المعتقين في المنتديات
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*اعتقد ان مقدار حرصك على غارزيتو اعطاك الإحساس بانه مستهدف.  اليوم ابو شيبة كان من اكثر المعترضين عليه اعلن تمسكه بغرزيتو لأول مرة.  هذا بعد ان رأى المريخ الجديد.  آراء كتاب الهلال لاتهم فغرضها مفهوم.لم ار كاتب مريخي حتى اللذين لا نحب كتاباتهم و احيانا نتهمهم يكتبون سوى التأيد.
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آدم البزعى
					


اذا حقق غازيتو اى نجاح مع المريخ مت بكون موجود حيخطفوه ناس تونس او الاهلى القاهرى تو يعود لمازنبى



أكيـــد هو حق مشروع للمدرب غارزيتو ،،ونتمنى أن يحقق المريخ بطولة الابطال فى عهده

 وبعد داك بنوصله المطار بالزفة ونشكره على الفترة التى قضاها معنا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*( الهلال يلعب خارج الملعب اكثر من داخله )

مقولة لن امل ترديدها 

وفيها كل المشاكل التي تؤثر في المستوي والادارة
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مؤمن عضو قديم من 2009 بس هو بخلان علينا بالمشاركة تحياتي يا حبيب وحقيقة نفتقدك فانت من المعتقين في المنتديات



ياسلام بالحبيب الغالى شيخ طارق ،،، أشكرك ياراقى


المريخ هذه الايام يعيش أحلى الاوقات  بسبب  الجهاز الفنى ،، واذا تم ضرب الاستقرار فى هذه النقطة سنعود الا محطة التوهان مرة أخرى



مودتى يارائع


*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					


اعتقد ان مقدار حرصك على غارزيتو اعطاك الإحساس بانه مستهدف.  اليوم ابو شيبة كان من اكثر المعترضين عليه اعلن تمسكه بغرزيتو لأول مرة.  هذا بعد ان رأى المريخ الجديد.  آراء كتاب الهلال لاتهم فغرضها مفهوم.لم ار كاتب مريخي حتى اللذين لا نحب كتاباتهم و احيانا نتهمهم يكتبون سوى التأيد.





اشكرك الاستاذ كمال ساتى على المرور الانيق

فعلا ربما هو الخوف من استهداف غارزيتو 

والمعلم غارزيتو هو حلقة الوصل فى دائرة الاستقرار التى ننعم بها الان نحن أهل القبيلة الحمراء

الكل متفق حول اللاعبين والكل يدعم فكرة استمرار الوالى والكل يرى أن المريخ مؤهل للفوز ببطولة افريقية

والكل يشجع 

كيف ما أخاف يا حبيب


*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

( الهلال يلعب خارج الملعب اكثر من داخله )

 مقولة لن امل ترديدها 

وفيها كل المشاكل التي تؤثر في المستوي والادارة





مشكور الحبيب الغالى الدلميت على المرور والمشاركة

ناس الهلال مهتمين بالمريخ أكتر من فريقهم لذلك لن يحققوا أى يهدف أو بطولة

بس حايعطلونا معاهم


مودتى ياراقى


*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

اعتقد ان مقدار حرصك على غارزيتو اعطاك الإحساس
 بانه مستهدف.  اليوم ابو شيبة كان من اكثر المعترضين عليه اعلن تمسكه بغرزيتو لأول مرة.  هذا بعد ان
 رأى المريخ الجديد.  آراء كتاب الهلال لاتهم فغرضها مفهوم.لم ار كاتب مريخي حتى اللذين لا نحب
 كتاباتهم و احيانا نتهمهم يكتبون سوى التأيد.




صاااح  كمال ساتي لن تستطيع قوه  الكيد  بغازريتو ..
 واعلام الهلال ليس بالقوه والتاثير  لدرجه ان  يجعل  
غازريتو يرحل  عن المريخ  . .  نخاف علي المريخ  
من ابناءه  اكثر من  اعداءه  
*

----------


## alastaz

*الكاس هذا العام جاى جاى
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alastaz
					

الكاس هذا العام جاى جاى



نتمنى ذلك يا استاذ ياراقى

شكرا على المرور يا حبيب
*

----------


## moamen

* 





                     تثبيت غارزيتو            


         الاثنين, 20 أبريل 2015 11:12    



* عندما ننتقد المدرب غارزيتو لا يعني إننا نشكك في قدراته.. فغارزيتو مدرب كبير يمتلك خبرة ثرة بالبطولات الأفريقية.
* عندما  جاء غارزيتو للمريخ قلنا رأينا الثابت مع كل مدرب أجنبي جديد.. بألا يتولى  مسئولية الإشراف الكامل على الفريق لوحده من البداية.. بل يترك المساعدين  الوطنيين يشرفون على المباريات واختيار التشكيلة والاستبدالات، مع استمرار  نفس طريقة اللعب المعتادة، ويجلس المدرب الأجنبي متفرجاً لفترة زمنية كافية  ويقتصر دوره على إبداء الملاحظات والدور الاستشاري.. على أن تقل فترة  التفرج للمدرب الأجنبي إذا كان قد عمل من قبل فترة كافية في السودان..    
* ولهذا  كنا على إصرار أن يستمر المدرب الوطني برهان لفترة من الوقت بمسئولية  الإشراف مع متابعة ومراقبة من غارزيتو.. حتى لا يتعرض الفريق لعثرات قد  تتسبب في الإطاحة بالمدرب الأجنبي الجديد.
* غارزيتو  تسرع بعض الشيء بإزاحة برهان والإكتفاء بمحسن سيد.. مما عرض الفريق لعثرات  متتالية في الدوري ثم الهزيمة أمام عزام في تنزانيا وهو ما كنا نخشاه..  ولكن بحمد الله تمكن المريخ من تجاوز مطب عزام والذي كان يمكن أن يطيح  بغارزيتو إذا خرج المريخ من الدور التمهيدي..
* والآن  وبعد مرور حوالي 4 أشهر وبعد الصبر على العثرات التي حدثت للفريق، بلا شك  اكتسب غارزيتو معرفة بقدرات اللاعبين ودرجة إجادتهم في تنفيذ طرق اللعب..  مما جعل نتائج المريخ تستقر نوعاً ما..
* الآن  يمكن أن نتمسك بغارزيتو كمدرب ونرفض تغييره تماماً، حتى إذا، لا قدر الله،  تعرض الفريق لعثرات جديدة أو خسر بنتيجة كبيرة في تونس.
* عندما  أجرت الأستاذة ميرفت حسين حواراً مع غارزيتو في برنامجها المعروف (البحث  عن هدف) بقناة النيل الأزرق، أتاحت لنا الفرصة لتوجيه سؤالين للخواجة..  فقلت في السؤال الأول: نلاحظ إن فريق الترجي وخلال عشرة أيام سيؤدي ثلاث  مباريات في الدوري التونسي قبل مواجهة المريخ.. بينما طالب المريخ بتأجيل  بعض مبارياته واكتفى بمباراة واحدة مع هلال الأبيض.. وفي السؤال الثاني قلت  إن اللاعب المالي تراوري هداف معروف في دول شمال أفريقيا خاصة في تونس  التي احترف فيها من قبل، وهو مهاجم احتياطي في المنتخب المالي فلماذا لا  يعمل المريخ على حل مشكلته والاستفادة منه ليشكل ثنائياً مرعباً مع بكري  المدينة..
* بالنسبة  للسؤال الأول قال غارزيتو إن لاعبي تونس يلعبون باحترافية عالية.. ولا  يتأثرون إذا شاركوا في ثلاث مباريات في الدوري.. ولكن اللاعب السوداني  يختلف بقدراته البدنية التي لا تمكنه من اللعب المتواصل، وقال إذا أدى  المريخ مباراتين تنافسيتين قبل مواجهة الترجي سيصاب اللاعبون بالإرهاق.
* رأي  غارزيتو صحيح بالطبع، وإن كان قد أخافنا بحديثه عن فارق القدرات البدنية  واللياقية بين اللاعب التونسي واللاعب السوداني.. وهذا الخوف لا زال قائماً  قبل مواجهة الإياب في تونس..
* بالنسبة  لتراوري فقد قال غارزيتو: إذا أشركنا تراوري في مباراة الترجي سنخسر  المباراة، وأوضح إن تراوري لاعب غير جاد وغير منضبط في التدريبات.. 
* بعد  انتهاء مقابلته في قناة النيل الأزرق.. سأل غارزيتو مترجمه سفيان عن  الصحفي الذي طرح سؤال تراوري.. وعندما تم تعريفه بشخصي أصر على التوجه  فوراً من مباني التلفزيون لمقابلتي في الصحيفة.. وبالفعل حضر لنا غارزيتو  ومترجمه في وقت متأخر من الليل.. وقدم لي بواسطة المترجم شرحاً وافياً عن  تراوري وسلوكياته.. وقال إنهم إذا منحوا الفرصة لتراوري مع كل سلوكياته  وتسيبه وعدم انضباطه سيشكل ذلك خطراً على بقية المحترفين واللاعبين في  الفريق مما يؤدي لانفراط عقد الانضباط..
* لقد  أقنعني غارزيتو بنسيان أمر اللاعب تراوري نهائياً، وتمنى أن يستمر المريخ  في المنافسة الأفريقية حتى مرحلة المجموعات.. وسيحاولون ضم مهاجم محترف جاد  ومؤثر بديلاً لتراوري وبعدها إن شاء الله سيكون المريخ بحال أفضل عما هو  عليه الآن..
* بعد  أن بدأ غارزيتو يعرف كل شيء عن فريق المريخ إيجابياته وسلبياته ونواقصه،  نرى أن يستمر هذا المدرب حفاظاً على الاستقرار الفني، خاصة بعد أن عانى  المريخ كثيراً من عدم الاستقرار الفني في السنوات الماضية التي شهدنا في  بعضها استعانة المريخ بثلاث مدربين أجانب في الموسم الواحد!!
* ومع  تمسكنا باستمرارية غارزيتو.. لكن هذا لا يمنع أن نوجه له انتقادات في بعض  الجوانب.. أو يقدم لنا مبررات مقنعة لها.. مثلاً وضعه المدافع غير المهاري  أحمد ضفر في وظيفة الوسط المتقدم (صانع الألعاب) بينما يؤخر اللاعب المهاري  رمضان عجب لوظيفة المدافع الأيمن!!.. وسحبه للاعب كوفي في مباراة الترجي  وهو الوحيد في التيم الذي يسدد بقوة وتركيز من خارج منطقة الجزاء ويتوقع أن  يحرز هدفاً في أي لحظة.. ولم نستغرب رأي المدرب الكوكي الذي ذكر إن كوفي  هو الأخطر في المريخ!!


زمن إضافي
 * منذ  قدوم بكري المدينة للمريخ ألاحظ اختفاء انفراداته الكثيرة المرعبة التي  اشتهر بها في الهلال.. لأن وسط المريخ لا يكثر من ارسال التمريرات الأرضية  البينية لبكري التي تثمر عن انفرادات خطيرة.. وأحسن من كان يمول بكري  بالتمريرات الأرضية البينية أو الارسالات الطويلة خلف الدفاع جهة الجناحين  هو اللاعب عمر بخيت..
* متى  يتفهم لاعبو وسط المريخ قدرات بكري وميزته في السرعة ليمدونه باستمرار  بالكرات البينية؟.. واحسب إن الأمر يتطلب تخصيص تدريبات خاصة للاعبي الوسط  المريخي لإجادة التمرير البيني السريع لبكري دون أن يقع اللاعب في مصيدة  التسلل.
* وأيضاً لاعبو المريخ في حاجة لتدريبات مكثفة لاتقان تسديد ركلات الجزاء وترتيب اللاعبين حسب الأفضلية في التنفيذ..
* ماذا  فعل مجلس المريخ لرفع ما تبقى من عقوبة إيقاف بكري المدينة.. بعد أن أكدنا  ضعف حيثيات الإتهام وحددنا أكثر من 10 نقاط يمكن أن تبرئ اللاعب..
* انتهت فترة استئناف العقوبة ولم يتبق إلا الاسترحام بعد انقضاء نصف العقوبة..
* توقف  بكري حتى الآن ثلاث مباريات في الدوري أمام الخرطوم الوطني وهلال كادوقلي  وهلال الأبيض وكان يفترض رفع العقوبة بعد إنقضاء نصفها ولكن مجلس المريخ لم  يتقدم حتى باسترحام للاعب!!
* هذا  يعني إن بكري سيكون بعيداً عن مباريات المريخ الدورية القادمة أمام النسور  والميرغني (في كسلا) وأهلي مدني بعد تأجيل مباراة الفريق مع الأهلي  الخرطوم في كأس السودان..
* مباراة النسور بعد غدٍ الأربعاء في أمدرمان هي الأخطر والأصعب.. وغياب بكري عن المشاركة خسارة كبيرة للمريخ..
* وكان المريخ قد افتقد مجهودات بكري في المباراة الصعبة أمام الخرطوم الوطني فتعثر الفريق بالتعادل بل أوشك أن يخرج مهزوماً..
* على  مجلس المريخ أن يفعل شيئاً لرفع عقوبة بكري ولو بالاسترحام نسبة لضعف  حيثيات الاتهام ووجود أسباب كثيرة مقنعة لرفع ما تبقى من العقوبة..
* نبارك  للهلال صعوده للمجموعات قبل أن يلتقي سانغا الكنغولي في الخرطوم.. وحقيقة  الهلال خاض هذا العام أسهل مشوار في تاريخه من التمهيدي للمجموعات..  والطريف إن الهلال بدأ بفريق متواضع في التمهيدي.. ثم واجه فريقاً أكثر  تواضعاً في دور ال32 ومثله في دور ال16 ويا بختكم يا هلالاب!!
* كان قدر المريخ أن يواجه في مشواره أكثر الأندية الأفريقية ثراء بداية بعزام ثم كابوسكورب ثم الترجي!!






*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					


صاااح  كمال ساتي لن تستطيع قوه  الكيد  بغازريتو ..
 واعلام الهلال ليس بالقوه والتاثير  لدرجه ان  يجعل  
غازريتو يرحل  عن المريخ  . .  نخاف علي المريخ  
من ابناءه  اكثر من  اعداءه





مشكور الأخ محمد سيف على المرور

أتفق معك ومع الاخ كمال ساتى 

لكن الخوف من ( العاطفية ) التى نتناول بها مثل هذه الأمور وأحيانا تضر أكتر من تفيد

لاحظ موضوع تراورى عامل كيف فى الصفوة ؟
تخيل لو كان بكرى المدينة فى وضع تراورى
كان المدرب قاعد فى بيتهم بسبب الانتقادات وبسبب رضوخ المجلس لاراء الكتاب أكتر من اهتمامه بالرأى الفنى 


الباشا الرسام فى الكنبة 4 شهور مافى زول قال حاجة 

مع أنه فى فترة حقق مكاسب كبيرة للتيم وكان الجمهور والاعلام لايرضى أن تبدأ المباراة بدونه .



الاستماع لغارزيتو والترسيخ لمبدأ الرأى الأول للجهاز الفنى هو بداية الطريق فى مسيرة التميز وتحقيق الأهداف

مودتى يا حبيب

*

----------


## ahmedmarekh

*لاول مرة يكون هنالك اجماع من جمهور المريخ و مطالبة ببقاء و استمرار مدرب - غالباً ما تكون المطالبات هي بذهاب المدربين و لا توجد اي سابقة بالمطالبة ببقاء مدرب و هذا وحده يكفي كشهادة لهذا المدرب تجعل من الضرورة الحفاظ عليه حتى يطلب هو المغادرة بنفسه
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedmarekh
					

لاول مرة يكون هنالك اجماع من جمهور المريخ و مطالبة ببقاء و استمرار مدرب - غالباً ما تكون المطالبات هي بذهاب المدربين و لا توجد اي سابقة بالمطالبة ببقاء مدرب و هذا وحده يكفي كشهادة لهذا المدرب تجعل من الضرورة الحفاظ عليه حتى يطلب هو المغادرة بنفسه






بعد الإعلان عن توليه الشأن الفنى بالمريخ حدثت حالة من الهرج من قبل مشجعى المريخ وأغلبهم كان يرفض فكرة إنتداب مدرب عمل بالهلام من قبل .. إلا أن الأيام اثبتت نجاح غارزيتو وخصوصا أنه لم يشرف علي إستقدام اللاعبين الموجودين بالكشف فكان أن صنع فريقا يمكن أن نطلق عليه (المولفين) بإعتبار أن أغلب الخانات في المريخ يلعب بها لاعبون غير متخصصون فيها (علاء_ رمضان_....................الخ)
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedmarekh
					

لاول مرة يكون هنالك اجماع من جمهور المريخ و مطالبة ببقاء و استمرار مدرب - غالباً ما تكون المطالبات هي بذهاب المدربين و لا توجد اي سابقة بالمطالبة ببقاء مدرب و هذا وحده يكفي كشهادة لهذا المدرب تجعل من الضرورة الحفاظ عليه حتى يطلب هو المغادرة بنفسه




بالفعل كل من يحب الزعيم يقف مع استمرارية غارزيتو وتحقيق جميع مطالبه بدون إستثناء .

وفى مايبدو ان غارزيتو جاد جدا فى بناء فريق الأحلام العالمى الاحمر

وماذهابه مباشرة للصحفى مامون ابوشيبة بعد انتهاء لقاءه التلفزيونى مع ميرفت إلا دليل على أن تكون الاجواء من حوله مناسبة للعمل والهدف الذى يريد تحقيقه مع المريخ .


أتمنى ان تواصل الصفوة ( حسب مواقعها ) فى دعم المدرب غارزيتو من أجل مستقبل زاهر للأحمر الوهاج .


مودتى
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

بعد الإعلان عن توليه الشأن الفنى بالمريخ حدثت حالة من الهرج من قبل مشجعى المريخ وأغلبهم كان يرفض فكرة إنتداب مدرب عمل بالهلام من قبل .. إلا أن الأيام اثبتت نجاح غارزيتو وخصوصا أنه لم يشرف علي إستقدام اللاعبين الموجودين بالكشف فكان أن صنع فريقا يمكن أن نطلق عليه (المولفين) بإعتبار أن أغلب الخانات في المريخ يلعب بها لاعبون غير متخصصون فيها (علاء_ رمضان_....................الخ)





بعد اقتناع الصفوة بالمدرب وامكانياته

لم يتبقى إلا  الصبر ،، ومساعدته  بتوفير كل مايحتاجه .




وعلى اعلامنـا  الدور  الأكبــر فى ذلك .


*

----------


## moamen

*الموضوع يستحق أن يكون فى قسم ( أخبــــار المريخ )

وليس فى دار مريخاب اونلاين ،، مع كا م ل التقديـر والاحتــرام

هل الامر خطأ أم مقصود !

وهل لـ لكتابة بالازرق علاقة بالامر



اتمنى ان يتم نقل البوست لقسم أخبـــار المريخ


مع كامل الود

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تم ارجاع الموضوع ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*مشكووووووور الأخ مرتضى
*

----------


## moamen

*









جابسون: المريخ لن يميز الترجي عن الفرق الأفريقية






تعليق سابق لهذا اللاعب قبل مباراة الترجي  يؤكد حجم الثقة التي يحملها هو وزملائه ومدربه لتحقيق كاس البطولة بإذن الله
*

----------


## moamen

*


اتمني التوفيق لهذا اللاعب ( جابسون )

فى حالة  إخفاقه فى المباراة القادمة لا قدر الله ستكون الهجمة شرسة على غارزيتو
 لمغامرته بالتوليف فى وجود أصحاب الخانة حتى لو كانوا دون المستوي  المطلوب .



أتوقع أن يكون ( جابسون ثــغرة واضحة ) فى دفاع الاحمر وسيتحمل الخسارة بمفرده اذا حدثت لا قدر الله . واقصد أن نتماسك وندعم اللاعبين اذا جاءت النتائج عكس المتوقع .


اللاعب نعم هادئ وجيد فى استخلاص الكرات ( كما سفارى ) 
لكن الخطورة أكبر عند اطراف المريخ
 ومن وسط الفريق المساند للدفاع فى حالة البطء فى التقفيل والتعطيل لـ هجمات الخصم المرتدة .





لاحظوا طريقة احراز الاهداف فى فرق شمال أفريقيــا ،،، والتركيز على اللعب بالاطراف دائما 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsNUFD3kD-E




ولاننسى الكرة الجزائرية أعنف واسرع من الليبية 



غارزيتو من خلال آخر مباريتين يسعي للتقفيل أكتر دون حرصه على  الهجوم لمعرفته بذلك الأمر .


وتشكيلته الاساسية  كانت بعدد كبير من  الاعبين أصحاب الاسلوب الدفاعي .




مباراة الجمعة اذا خرجت تعادل مكسب كبير للمريخ مع ظروف رمضان والارهاق الواضح على مستوي الفريق فى شهر الصيام .





السؤال قبل الماتش :

هل توليف سالمون  لسد فراغ علاء الدين يوسف كان سليما ؟ وحتى لانلوم المدرب بعدها .


مودتي









*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اعتقد ان الاستفتاء الاكبر لجماهير المريخ اتجاه المدرب غارزيتو لم يحن وقته بعد ولا اتمنى ان يحين ..
فخسارة الفريق لا قدر الله هي التي ستحدد الاستفتاء الحقيقي لجماهيرية غارزيتو من عدمها وكلامنا هذا ليس انتظارا للاخفاقوكن حتى نحكم بقدر ما هو حقيقة ماثلة اكدتها السنوات الماضية  والتي تمت فيها اقالة م بين كثر بسبب اخفاقات فريق كرة القدم والمطالبات باقالة الاجهزة الفنية بصورة متوالية دون اعتبارات عديدة ..

ولكن...

في حالة غارزيتو فان هناك اجماع كلي ولاول مرة في المريخ تتم المطالبة الجماهرية بالاجماع على استمرارية الجهاز الفني ونتمنى الا يحدث العكس في اول اخفاق فني للفريق ولنذكر جماهير الفريق بان الاخفاق الفني جزء من كرة القدم مثله مثل الانتصار والتفوق فهما وجهان لعملة واحدة ..
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*التحية لك أستاذ نادر ،،، وشهر مبـــارك يا حبيب

غارزيتو مجتهد لتحقيق كل ماتتمناه الصفوة 

لكن هو الخوف من الاخفاق فى ظل التوليف 
وفى النقص الكبير فى قلب الدفاع  
وفى عدم وجود القناص الذى لايضيع انصاف الفرص


لابد من توقع كل النتائج والاحتراس من ردة الفعل التى تهدم البنــاء


مودتى يارائع





*

----------


## moamen

*
غارزيتو احترم فريق الاتحاد اكثر من اللازم 
 إدارة المباراة  بصورة مخالفة لتصريحاته قبلها


صراحة اُسلوب اللعب ب بكري المدينة ليقاتل لوحده صار مكشوف لكل الفرق
( مدافعي الاتحاد  اشتغلوا ليهو مقصات ) 









ومع ذلك المدينة احتمال كبير يكون موقوف عن مباراة وفاق اصطيف القادمة
اها ماذا انت فاعل ياكوتش




واللاعب ( ديدي ) لايصنع فارق وهو اصعب امتحان عند غارزيتو
وَلَا أتوقع ان يحرز هدف في البطولة الأفريقية صراحة لاعب محلي 
وعنكبة افضل منه 

والجلوس مع الكارثة تراوري  اهون من مشاركة ديــدي
برغم ما ذكرته عن تراوري  في بداية البوست


دا اذا كان هدفنا الكأس هذا العام


او يمكن توليف لاعب اخر مكان ديدي


علي العموم النقص كبير في الخانات واتوقع تجهيز الباشا وبله جابر لمباريات السودان ولمباراة العلمة




خيارات المدرب لهذا الموسم صعبة جدا


بالتوفيق للمريخ في مشوار البطولة وعلي الجميع زيادة جرعات الدعم والصبر حتي نهاية المشوار


بكل صراحة غارزيتو فشل فى ادارة هذه المبــاراة 

موفقين ان شاء الله

*

----------


## moamen

*والتفاول لازال يسكن جوانا 

ويكاد الفرح يرجع ديارنا من اول



 ويلا نتماسك بهجة للجاي 
ويلا نتماسك وحدة في وجه الشدايد



وسبت احمر باذن الله

اتمني من إدارة المريخ ان تفصح بكل شفافية عن تفاصيل العقد مع غارزيتو بعد مباراة الوفاق 

دعما للاستقرار



*

----------


## ابومهند

*أعتقد يجب تقيم المدرب في حالة اشرافه على عملية التسجيل وغارزيتو لم يشرف على العملية كاملة كل ما يقوم به اجتهاد نرجوا ان يوفق وبعدها لكل حادث حديث
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*يجب الا نترك الفرصة لاعلام الهلال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أللهم نسألك أن تبعد عن المريخ الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن
*

----------


## امبدويات

*سلام...كل ينة وانت طيبين... المواقع الاكترونية وتناول الاخبار بسرعة اذا كانت حقيقية او كاذبة زد فعل المواقع .بعض الاقلام بشكل سلبي والتفاعل مع الاخبار الكاذية لاعلام. الهلال التدخل ومناقشة القرارات الفنية للجهاز الفني..تبني فزازات ادارية وانقسام اصحاب الاقلام في المواقع الاكترونية واحيانا معهم بعض الاعلامين. الي قسمين    انا اعتقد يمتلك. المريخ مجموعة جيدة من اللاعبين وكان حوجة لدعم في الدفاع و ومهاجم وحارس .واعتقد بمكن معالجة ذلك لاحقا.. ادن المريخ في احسن حالته بغض النظر عن. خروجه من دور الاربعة... جهاز فني عالج الكثير وبقا، المدرب يعني تحسن ادا، الفريق لاحقا
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومهند
					

أعتقد يجب تقيم المدرب في حالة اشرافه على عملية التسجيل وغارزيتو لم يشرف على العملية كاملة كل ما يقوم به اجتهاد نرجوا ان يوفق وبعدها لكل حادث حديث



الحبيب ابومهنـد كل سنة وانت طيب

بالفعل مريخ غارزيتو تاريخ جديد فى سجل المريخ 

اذا نجحنا فى دعمه وترتيب اوراقنا جيدا تأكد أن الصفوة سوف تبتهج بتاريخ الابطال من داخل دواليب القلعة الحمراء ولـ عدد من السنين وذلك بتوفيق من الله وجهد اللاعبين والاجهزة الفنية والادارية .

مودتي
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

يجب الا نترك الفرصة لاعلام الهلال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




الحبيب مهدي محمد عبد الماجد  كل عام وانتم بخير

الكتابة فى المنتديات وعبر الاعمدة الصحفية وايضا من خلال القروبات فى مجموعات التواصل الاجتماعي 

وكذلك يجب ان يكون توضيح الادارة عبر الموقع الرسمي للنادي وبكل شفافية لما يدور أو مايتم تناوله من اشاعات تهدف الى اعاقة مسيرة الزعيم فى دورى الابطال 

كل ذلك يعتبر دعما للاستقرار وضربا لكل مايتناوله اعلام الهلال من اشاعات .

الان الجميع ملتف حول فريق كرة القدم ولانسمع صوت نشاذ من بين الصفوة .

مودتى يارائع

*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

أللهم نسألك أن تبعد عن المريخ الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن




اللهم آمين

الحبيب الرائع عبد المنعم خليفة كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

وان شاء الله نحتفل جميعا ببطولة الابطال هذا العام وهي بين أحضان ابناء المريخ .

مودتى يازعيم


*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امبدويات
					


سلام...كل سنة وانتم  طيبين... المواقع الاكترونية وتناول الاخبار بسرعة اذا كانت حقيقية او  كاذبة زد فعل المواقع .بعض الاقلام بشكل سلبي والتفاعل مع الاخبار الكاذية  لاعلام. الهلال التدخل ومناقشة القرارات الفنية للجهاز الفني..تبني فزازات  ادارية وانقسام اصحاب الاقلام في المواقع الاكترونية واحيانا معهم بعض  الاعلامين. الي قسمين    انا اعتقد يمتلك. المريخ مجموعة جيدة من اللاعبين  وكان حوجة لدعم في الدفاع و ومهاجم وحارس .واعتقد بمكن معالجة ذلك لاحقا..  ادن المريخ في احسن حالته بغض النظر عن. خروجه من دور الاربعة... جهاز فني  عالج الكثير وبقا، المدرب يعني تحسن ادا، الفريق لاحقا





الحبيب امبدويات 
كل سنة وانت طيب يارائع

فيما يبـدو أن الداهيــة غارزيتــو يتفهم جيدا سلبيات اللاعب السودانى لذلك نجده يحاول الانفراد باللاعبين بعيدا عن ( المعارف ) والاعلام بشقيه ( الايجابى والسلبى ) وكذلك عن صداقات الإداريين باللاعبين ولا يتساهل أبدا مع من يحاول تغيير هذا النهج .

قبل مباراة الترجي سحب ( الجوالات ) من اللاعبين لانه يعلم ان مايخطط له يمكن ان يعرفه العامة بعفوية ،، لذلك كان نجاح البدايل والتوليفة وطريقة الآداء لمباراة الترجي كما خطط لها هذا المعلم غارزيتو .




ثم بعد عودة المريخ للسودان شاهدنا العكـ الكروى السودانى من جديد !!!

لماذا ؟؟؟

لأن اللاعب السوداني يتأثر بآراء من حوله ويشغله تفكيره عن المطلوب من المدرب صاحب الاختصاص .


الان معسكر الجزائر وبإذن الله سوف نشاهد فريقا مختلفا عن ماشاهدنا فى بطولة الدوري الممتاز 




حديثي هذا بالطبع لعكس مردود الاشاعات على اللاعبين قبل الجمهور واذا استطاع غارزيتو وهو ساعى فى ذلك لعلاج مثل هذه السلبيات فربما تأتى فترة أن الكتابة فى الاعمدة وفى المنتديات ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ( مجرد ونسة ) لاخوف منها على لاعبى المريخ .


مودتى يا حبيب


*

----------


## moamen

*
*

----------


## moamen

*هل الوقت مناسب للاستغناء عن حارس الفريق 

شتلة لخلق بلبلة وسط اللاعبين ،،،  فترة الانتقالات بعيدة ،، وربما يكون هناك طارئ لاشراك الحارس الاحتياطي 

واللاعب جيد وإلا ما دخل كشف الزعيم بهذه السهولة
وكذلك ايهاب يتمتع بعلاقة طيبة بين زملائه اللاعبين وربما يجد التعاطف منهم فى مثل هذه التصريحات .



اتمنى ان تنفي الادارة الامر ، وكذلك أتمنى أن يشارك اللاعب فى تشكيلة مباراة محلية .



دعم الاستقرار هو مطلبى ،،،  مودتي




*

----------


## DERNA

*يجب ان نكون عقلاء ونفهم القصد من اعلام الهلال الحاقد ... يجب ان نلتف حول المريخ ونحميه من الحاقدين ... ونقرأ قول الله تعال ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا ان جاءكم فاسق بنبأ ... ) الى آخر الآية ... فالمريخ مستهدف من الاعلام الازرق الحقير ... ولا يريدون لنا النجاح .. لابد من حماية المريخ بكل الوسائل ....
*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*الخبر صحيح ونشر أمس في الصدى بس كفر ووتر عملت ليهو توم وشمار،

الصحيح بكل احترافية واحترام غارزيتو ابلغ ايهاب زغبير بأنه سوف ينهي العلاقة معه ,ان يبحث له عن نادي آخر غير المريخ في التسجيلات القادمة.
*

----------


## aboali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alastaz
					

الكاس هذا العام جاى جاى



باذن الله المريخ الاكثر تاهيلا لنيل الكاس
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DERNA
					

يجب ان نكون عقلاء ونفهم القصد من اعلام الهلال الحاقد ... يجب ان نلتف حول المريخ ونحميه من الحاقدين ... ونقرأ قول الله تعال ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا ان جاءكم فاسق بنبأ ... ) الى آخر الآية ... فالمريخ مستهدف من الاعلام الازرق الحقير ... ولا يريدون لنا النجاح .. لابد من حماية المريخ بكل الوسائل ....



الحبيب DERNA

هدفهم التاريخ وللتاريخ
هدفهم إعاقتنا عن تحقيق بطولة الابطال هذا العام

الزعامة والريادة وسيد البلد وووو وكل الالقاب تحسب لمن يحقق الابطال أولا .


مطلوب : قليل من التركيز عند المدرب واللاعبين + كثير من الدعم من الادارة والجمهور = تحقيق الهدف بإذن الله


تحياتى ياحبيب
*

----------


## moamen

*الحبيب عادل الناصر

الصدي غلطانة 
والإدارة كذلك 
والمدرب

( إذا صدق التصريح للاعلام طبعا )

اللاعب وحده مفترض أن يكون على علم بالأمر لترتيب امر الفريق الذى يريده .


بعدين مخصصاتو كلها بيصرفها مثل بقية اللاعبين الاخرين ،، وبيشارك فى التمارين !! 

فى داعى للاعلان بهذه الصورة ونحن على اعتاب نصف النهائى والنهائى والسوبر والقارات ووو

 مافي داعي للاستعجال ،، مامعروف بكرة يحصل شنو .


مودتي

*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aboali
					

باذن الله المريخ الاكثر تاهيلا لنيل الكاس



إن شاء الله يا أبو على يا حبيب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كلام جميل حبيبنا مؤمن
هؤلاء اصحاب الصفر العنيد
لن يهدأ لهم بال وهم يشاهدون الزعيم يجندل كل الفرق الكبيرة صاحبة البطولات والامجاد
وهم الان بدأوا في حربهم القذرة
ولكن هيهات نحن لهم بالمرصاد
*

----------


## moamen

*تسلم ود البقعة ياحبيب ويجب ان نواصل الصمود

 لابد  تكون  جماهير المريخ مع  غارزيتو 
*

----------


## امبدويات

*كلنا متفقين في ان المزرب اسهم وله ايجابيات يجب ان لاننكرها..... ثانيامعالجة السلبيات والاخطا، بشكل عقلاني....بعيدا التهم
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
                        	*

----------

